# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  QUE JUEGO DE MAGIA COMPRO A MI HIJO?

## andresdominguez

Mi hijo tiene 10 años y quiere un juego de magia para reyes.
¿qué juego me aconsejan?, ¿tienen referencias del juego que se vende de marca JE (juegos educativos)
Agradecería vuestra respuesta
Gracias

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver si me sé explicar.
Por una parte soy un proyecto de mago y, por otra, padre de familia numerosa.
Como es de suponer, tengo rondando por casa media docena de cajas de magia para niños porque mis hijos quieren "hacer magia como papá".

El problema que te vas a encontrar es que la magia, incluso la de las cajas de magia infantil, tiene poco de "automática".

Me explico:
Los profanos (o sea, los no magos) piensan a menudo que la magia es una colección de "trucos" que se pueden comprar y/o aprender con relativa facilidad.
Nada mas lejos de la realidad. Normalmente dedicamos horas y mas horas a ensayar y pulir nuestros juegos.

Los niños no tienen ni la paciencia ni la perseverancia obsesiva que precisa este arte. 
Cuando cogen una caja de magia, se frustran bastante porque no "sale magia".
Ellos esperan que las cosas se hagan solas.

Si lo que quiere el chaval es hacer magia, tienes dos caminos:
-Comprarle una caja cualquiera de magia y esperar a que acabe desparramada por un armario.
-Tener la paciencia de dedicarle unas horas a tu hijo. Comprarle el libro "Esto es Magia" de A. Moliné (está casi todo en comic) y leerlo con él y ver si a los dos (o a uno solo) le pica el gusanillo de la magia.

Si escoges la segunda opción, volverás a este foro a preguntarnos por el siguiente paso. Seguro.
Si escoges la primera... tal vez (yo empecé con una caja de magia Borrás).

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

----------


## ignoto

¡Ah!
Muchísimas gracias por preguntar.

----------


## jmdiscus

Hola:

Se que este tema es antiguo pero es que me siento muy identificado con el. Yo sinceramente lo que busco es "sorprender a mis hijos" y no tanto a que sepan hacer los trucos que yo les hago. Por otra parte mis hijos lo que buscan es precisamente eso, una vez sorprendidos quieren saber como lo he hecho para hacerselo para hacerselo a sus abuelos. Pero me conformo con verles la cara como diciendo " pero que ha hecho papa, eso es magia!!". Para lo otro les enseño cosas muy basicas y se conforman.

Como me he visto reflejado con el comentario cuando dices que la caja de magia borras acaba en el armario. Yo pensaba cuando era niño que la magia ya estaba en la caja y no en la practica... 

Solo es un comentario de principiante.

Saludos

Juan

----------


## MrKhaki

Comprando ayer unos regalos de Reyes me pasé por la seccion infantil y juvenil de una librería, y observé una colección de libros con la protagonista "Kika Superbruja", o algo así... Son bastantes números la colección, pero hay uno de los libros que es sobre juegos de magia para los niños. Personalmente me pareció estupendo para niños de esas edades, porque las ilustraciones no son tan frías y serias como las de las cajas de magia, y porque cada capítulo explica cómo hacer un efecto, y el porqué del truco, con cosas muy de casa (una tuerca, un hilo, palillos, etc...)

A las cajas de magia le sacan más partido los mayores que los niños, porque ellos no tienen la paciencia de leer tanto texto en un libro, y son tan básicas que a veces da la sensación de engaño. Me parece más pedagógico e instructivo el libro que os he citado antes (es mi parecer  :Wink:  )

¡¡Nos vemos!! .. si no desaparecemos

----------


## jmdiscus

Hola Mrkhaki:

Efectivamente conozco esos libros porque dos de mis hijos los leen desde hace tiempo. Es una coleccion extensa y la verdad es que no recuerdo ese que comentas de trucos. Lo voy a buscar porque efectivamente a los niños les gusta mucho esta serie de libros especialemente.

Saludos y gracias

Juan

----------


## Dorado84

En la introducción del libro "Esto es magia" nos dice que no es un libro para niños, de todas formas si el padre le ayuda y lo apoya entre los dos podrán hacer algo. Espero que te ayude... Saludos

----------


## thomas

Para mi hijo por ejemplo de 5 años y medio,  le regalarón la clasica caja de magia, pero como a muchos niños  incluso más mayores , no le dice nada.

 Por ello yo le dejo que el haga lo que quiera con lo que hay en la caja, unicamente le he enseñado algunos juegos con la varita.  y poco más

----------


## thomas

Amigo Ignoto:

 Fantasticos tus planteamientos, siempre me gusta leerte , y escucharte, pero segun mi modesta opinion¡ utilizar el libro esto es magia que citas, yo personalmente lo recomiendo para mayores y para todos los aficionados que quieren hacer magia, no solo trucos.

un saludo.






> Vamos a ver si me sé explicar.
> Por una parte soy un proyecto de mago y, por otra, padre de familia numerosa.
> Como es de suponer, tengo rondando por casa media docena de cajas de magia para niños porque mis hijos quieren "hacer magia como papá".
> 
> El problema que te vas a encontrar es que la magia, incluso la de las cajas de magia infantil, tiene poco de "automática".
> 
> Me explico:
> Los profanos (o sea, los no magos) piensan a menudo que la magia es una colección de "trucos" que se pueden comprar y/o aprender con relativa facilidad.
> Nada mas lejos de la realidad. Normalmente dedicamos horas y mas horas a ensayar y pulir nuestros juegos.
> ...

----------


## ignoto

Con 10 años, si el niño es seriecito, puede estar bien.
Tal vez no sea Fantasy, pero puede dar resultado.

----------


## thomas

Ignoto:

 Muy serio y formal tiene que ser a los 10 años,

 Creo que algunos planteamientos del libro , exceden para esa edad.

----------


## ignoto

Mas bien si.
 :(  :(  :( 

Alguien tendría que plantearse el escribir un libro didáctico especial para niños. Lo poco que hay es de lo menos adecuado que pueda imaginarse.

----------


## thomas

Yo he escrito recientemente , un libro de magia para niños, centrado en lo que son talleres de magia.

 dentro de las actividades que voy a realizar proximamente , incluyo teoria mágica aplicada a los niños , para que no solo hagan manualidades con magia (Brico-Magia) que por cierto para el que no lo sepa, esa palabra la utilice yo por primera vez en Internet  cuando era el coordinador de una web de magia para aficionados que querian empezzar en la magia.

 Para Ignoto: Ya te enseñare el libro en cuestion, que un dia lo lleve al CIVAC y los grandes maestros le hecharon un viztazo y parece que les gusto .

----------


## emilioelmago

Llevo 10 años haciendo actuaciones de magia para niños y yo te recomendaría para esa edad y que el pudiera hacer bien el juego de los discos que cambian de color, el libro que se colorea. No se te ocurra comprar el magia borrás que eso no hay quien lo entienda y acabará odiando la magia.

----------


## Felipe

Estas navidades compré a mis hijos un juego que vendían en El Corte Inglés y que está avalado por Jean Pierre Vallarino (buen mago). Algunos de los juegos son difíciles para ellos, pero otros les han encantado: el típico de los 3 cubiletes, el cuadrado y la bola de esponja, las 3 cuerdas de distinta longitud, uno con una varita una cuerda y dos aros, viaje de monedas entre dos copas y hasta el FP.

Solo deciros que ya habían probado la típica magia Borrás y que no le hicieron caso y ahora se han enganchado. Que lean libros es difícil pero gracias a los DVD, al pequeño le encantan las rutinas con el Chop Cup y al mayor las bolas de esponja, aunque no puedo luchar contra los elementos (fútbol).

Saludos

Felipe

----------


## Ella

hola, habeis visto que en tienda magia hay un video para niños de magia? http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=755 "como ser un mago" lo dejo aqui por si acaso se vuelva a abrir el tama.

----------


## Felipe

> hola, habeis visto que en tienda magia hay un video para niños de magia? http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=755 "como ser un mago" lo dejo aqui por si acaso se vuelva a abrir el tama.


Muchas gracias Ella. Se ve que te gustan los niños. Se lo regalé a mi hijo el pequeño por su cumple y le gusta mucho. Lo ha visto varias veces (yo he de confesar que no lo he visto)

----------


## Ella

> Muchas gracias Ella. Se ve que te gustan los niños. Se lo regalé a mi hijo el pequeño por su cumple y le gusta mucho. Lo ha visto varias veces (yo he de confesar que no lo he visto)


menudo padrazo!!,a uno una fender y al otro un dvd de magia!!...pero con la cantidad de libros que tienes le puedes enseñar...como me has enseñado a mi el "yping half" made Felipe to Clau, jajajajja

----------


## Felipe

> menudo padrazo!!,a uno una fender y al otro un dvd de magia!!...pero con la cantidad de libros que tienes le puedes enseñar...como me has enseñado a mi el "yping half" made Felipe to Clau, jajajajja


Peor todavía, la fender y el dvd han sido para el pequeño. El cumple del mayor todavía está por llegar. Habrá que ir ahorrando.

----------


## Ella

> Peor todavía, la fender y el dvd han sido para el pequeño. El cumple del mayor todavía está por llegar. Habrá que ir ahorrando.


jaja, peor todabia, si un niño pequeño toca una fender....para que quiere ese video? espero que le hayas comprado un buena amplificador...si no, no vale la pena

----------


## Felipe

> jaja, peor todabia, si un niño pequeño toca una fender....para que quiere ese video? espero que le hayas comprado un buena amplificador...si no, no vale la pena


No tiene nada que ver, sabe tocar la guitarra pero acaba de empezar con la magia. Y le he comprado un Roland, que afortunadamente tiene toma de auriculares.

----------


## Raistlin

Hola no se si te servira de mucho pero  a mi hermano al verme a mi con la magia...pues que extraño que dijo yo tambien quiero aprender..y yo empece con el con el esto es magia pero la verdad que no era lo que el buscaba el buscaba los juegos para impresionar a los amiguetes y tal y le regalonr mis padres el juego de magia mr creepe...y la verdad que el niño mas contento que unas pascuas asi que si le sirve la verdad tiene cosas curiosas y el niño se entretiene mucho

----------


## Asdetrebol

Yo soi de la generacion del magia borras, eso determinara si le pica el gusanillo o no...

----------


## Rubén

yo creo q si es para un niño que esta empezando en vez de comprarle un juego deberias comprarle una caja de magia tipo magia borras o algo mejor...

----------


## ignoto

Magia Borrás: A partir de 12 años (mas o menos).
Mister Creepy: A partir de 8-9 años (mas o menos).

Mas pequeños: simples espectadores a menos que tengan una paciencia extraordinaria.

Mas mayores: Esto es magia de A. Moliné. (sin límite de edad).

----------


## cor3

Creo que los juegos que comenta Felipe son los de http://www.oidmagic.com/
Que actualmente se distribuyen en los corte ingles podemos encontar dos cajas de magia llamadas..
*Magic Close up 1*

(Telepatía, Cubiletes Mágicos, Cartas Svengali, Cartas Camaleón, Aros Mágicos, Cuerdas Mágicas.)

y *Magic Close up 2* 
(Secreto de las Cuatro Reinas, Bolígrafo Mágico, Evasión Imposible, Teletransporte, Bolitas de esponja,Ciné - Mágico, Dynamic Coins, Cartas Svengali, Evasión Imposible, Desaparición de un Cigarrillo.)

Dos buenas cajas con intrusiones tanto escritas como en formato dvd

También puedes encontrar los mismos efectos en cajas separadas por unidad. ay juegos de buena calidad.como Super Telepatía,Bolígrafo Mágico...

Pero recuerda que en tienda magia tienes una buena selección de juegos de magia para principiantes  para hacer un buen regalo

----------

